# Water/Swimming Booties



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I can't justify spending $30+ on water booties for J to swim, not right now.. But unfortunately the only decent ones I can find are over that price.. I HAVE found some that are a bit cheaper, but still.. I just got all of their HW preventatives, comfortis, Rabies, etc. - I'm broke. 

Anyone know where I can get some good ones that won't cost so darn much? OR, how to make something to keep his feet safe? To be honest I'm tired of talking J into holding still while I clean and dress his wounds because he insists on dashing into the water and running over glass or oysters.. And milking it for all it's worth..

I mean, really.. anyone passing by, seeing the blood everywhere and the dead-looking dog would expect him to have been shot or something, not to have a little pad cut..











I'm about to get him trimmed and fit for summer and swimming is the best way to do it, but I'm not letting him back in that water unless he has protection.. 
Thanks.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Is it to swim in or just to walk in the water?
I don't know about dogs but I find it impossible to swim in shoes.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Dont you have a better place to swim him than that? My dog swims A LOT and has never cut a foot from it. (Though he did get a fish-hook in his flank but that taught me to control him better around people casting out lines with bobbers on them)


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

For swimming, he will swim until he's about to pass out out there.. but he usually just runs/bounds through the water, hitting the bottom and bouncing back up unless it is too deep. 

Near the shore are oysters and glass every now and then, I pick it up when I see it.. It's not a nasty dirty place by any means, I swim out there too, but the dangers are still there and something with tough rubber bottoms would save a lot of hassle. 

And no.. there is nowhere convenient to take him, and I cannot take him to a public park with a lake or anything (still not convenient anyway) because of his issues.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I've actually never heard of swimming booties for dogs. I'd be worried about them losing them in the water especially if they are that expensive!

Actually I have some dog sandals (I bought them for use on hot pavement) maybe something like that would work? Assuming you can condition the dog to accept wearing them, I haven't been having a lot of luck with that part so far...
Dog sandals: 
http://www.lovelonglong.com/group/v...ub-class-id/802/page-amount/200/order-by/date
Dog Sandals | Sandals for Dogs







Dog Black Skull Sandal | eBay


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Chicagocanine said:


> Actually I have some dog sandals


...At first I thought "he couldn't possibly mean _sandals_"...
:rofl: those are adorable!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Yep, sandals! I was looking for something Bianca could wear in the summer, it can get over 90 degrees here and even when it cools off in the evening the pavement can be VERY hot. We go to a lot of events that are outside on pavement so I wanted something to keep Bianca's paws safe without making them too hot like a boot would (or inhibiting the sweating from the paw pads) so I figured I'd give sandals a try since I found some inexpensively.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Dog sandals?? I have to admit I totally did a double take reading that...they're so cute! 

Do they actually stay on? 

I should get Xander a pretty pink pair


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah they stayed on just fine, although they did kinda twist on her foot a bit if they weren't put on tight enough. Bianca did not like them very much, but as long as she was moving she pretty much ignored them. I got them late last summer (they were on clearance) so I haven't had a chance to really use them.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh gosh, those are adorable.. LOL and if they have pink it's a done deal. It wouldn't hurt for him to have some protection against the hot roads in the summer, most of the roads here are black because they're getting redone, and they get HOT.


----------

